# "vomitting" his food



## littlemissgeo (May 20, 2009)

I am a newbie to this area, so here is my question...
From what I understood, hedgies tend to lick or eat things and "vomit" on themselves, assuming it is a mode of defense of some sort... I've fed my Hedgie a small amount of "8 in1" treats, which contains fruits and vegetables and extra hedgehog vitamins. *Anything that is a colorful food pellet (fruit or vegetable)... he vomits it on himself. Do you think the behavior means he doesn't like it or that it is not good for him? Should I continue giving it to him and hope he starts liking it?*


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

it's not vomiting it's annointing. It's perfectly normal specially when introduced to new things, some hedgehog just smell someting and annoin other rarely does. It doesn't mean that they don't like it. That beeing said, I don't know if the 8 in 1 treats are good since their food isn't good either. I prefer fresh food, baby food or insects as treats.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Fiaspice is right. He isn't vomiting, he's annointing. It just means he finds it interesting and would rather play with it before eating it. Annointing has nothing to do with nutritional value.

I also agree that the 8 in 1 treats probably aren't the healthiest, though I haven't looked at their ingredients. (can't find them...) Better treats would be mealworms or crickets, unseasoned chicken, scrambled eggs, baby food, etc.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I've only seen 1 of mine to ever annoint. I love watching her when she does it's so cute!
So far she has annointed over a lavender scented fabric bag and my boyfriends greasy hat :shock: (which I took away)


----------



## littlemissgeo (May 20, 2009)

I couldn't remember the word anoint, so I wrote "vomit". I knew it wasn't actual vomit, I understand the action, I was just wondering if it meant he didn't like it or not. I give him "8 in 1" because I don't always have fruit, and seldom have I found 1 fruit he actually likes. Thanks for the feedback. That's cute to think it acts like a child ... it would rather play with it's vegetables than eat them.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

well you can buy jar of baby fruit/veg and freeze them in ice cubes. That way you can thaw just one small portion at the time, so you can always have them on hand.


----------



## littlemissgeo (May 20, 2009)

That's a great idea... I didn't give up on figuring out my hedgie's favorite treats.


----------

